
Show HN: PDFFiddler – PDF Playground to solve all your PDF problems - pdffiddler
PDFFiddler Playground is a free PDF playground for manipulating PDF, extracting data from PDF, form filling, archiving, merging grouping and many many more. It is powered through Domain-driven custom scripting language (equivalent to Javascript) which can be quickly written through powerful editor with intellisense support.
It has dozens of ready made template to play with. Please check out below link<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;?apps=true<p>Few templates, quick links has been added below<p>1) Merging group of PDF - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X8P2F<p>2) Redacting sensitive information from PDF- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X8P3l<p>3) Add digital Signature to PDF - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37ya<p>4) PDF Archiving - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37EY<p>5) Add USPS IMB barcode to PDF - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37zw<p>6) Automated Form filling - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37DX<p>7) Watermarking PDF - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37Gn<p>8) Extracting any data from PDF - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playground.pdffiddler.com&#x2F;playground&#x2F;2X37Gy<p>and many many more<p>If you do have any feedback or any business requirement, we would love to hear about it. Please contact us at query@pdffiddler.com
======
bryanW1969
Awesome work. I like the way you are extracting the data from PDF. We want
some data to be extracted from email attached PDF on regular basis. is it
possible to do so

~~~
pdffiddler
Thank you, for liking it. Can you please drop me a mail at
mickey@pdffiddler.com or query@pdffiddler.com. will revert you as soon as
possible

~~~
bryanW1969
I hve dropped a mail

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22752641)

On the Enterprise page, the meaning of the copy is clear, but some of the text
reads as if it might have been written by a non-native English speaker. It
doesn't matter to me, but it is more likely to matter in the Enterprise space.

~~~
pdffiddler
Thanks a lot for providing valuable feedback. We will see, how we could
improve our Enterprise Page

------
saadalem
For 3 months of work, this is actually SICK (the design is beautiful I can't
say enough about it)

~~~
pdffiddler
Thanks a lot for your kind word :)

------
mldecoder
This site is really impressive. I m loving it

------
rawalrita37
Great work!

